# new zaragoza site



## seanoo (Mar 31, 2007)

hi all, just a quickie about this site in zaragoza. cracking site, very cold at the mo and windy but an excellent stopover on your way up or down through spain. paid 15 euros for tonite but 4 euros of that was for electric which is a bit steep but its got free wifi so i'm not gonna moan. well signed as well. co-rds N41.638939815992586 W0.9419059753417969 . the site is in a new developement so all the roads are new but if you follow these co-ords then you will pick up the signs. all the best sean


----------



## PIEDODGER (Aug 22, 2008)

thanks seenoo, will be their Monday night!


----------



## seanoo (Mar 31, 2007)

hi piedodger, one thing is you might want to be careful as the site entrance has a dodgy overhang and is quite tight. you'll see that someone has hit it before!! safe trip, sean


----------



## sennen523 (May 6, 2006)

*Camping Zaragoza.*

Thanks seanoo, 
Staying there on 14th Jan.(Weds) Is it easy to find from the A2 Madrid road? We will be approaching Zaragoza on the AP-68 from Pamplona. I have the sites GPS.

Regards,
sennen523.


----------



## cavaqueen (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi Sean,

What are the pitch sizes like, and apart from the entrance are the roads decent ones access wise?

ta Cavaqueen


----------



## seanoo (Mar 31, 2007)

hi sennen and cavaqueen, sorry for the delay, been driving through snow all day and sat 5 hours in a jam because some numpty in a truck thought he could drive just as fast in snow! he couldnt. easy to find coming from pamplona, good signs and big pitches cavaqueen. once your in theres plenty of room to manouvre. site restaurant open too! good nite sean.


----------

